# Virginia Beach Or Myrtle Beach



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

OK, we have decided to take the kids to the ocean next year for our vacation. We live in Michigan and always visit the greatest body of water on earth - Lake Michigan. So, we decided to open our families eyes to the vast pond we call the ocean. We are looking for recommendations firstly on Virginia Beach or Myrtle Beach. Then, we are looking for recommendations on campgrounds at either. Please help, as we have not been to either place and don't want to rely on the marketing goo we find on the websites. We have a family of five, inclusive of three kids (10, 13, 16) - all boys. While I have been to the ocean (East and West) this will be the boys first visit and I am sure they will want to take advantage of swimming in the ocean along with "seeing the sights". Most likely, our timing will be mid-July, 2010.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

We also live in MI and made our first family trip to Myrtle Beach a couple weeks ago for 8 days. We really had a good time. We were also deciding on VB or MB. I dont think you can go wrong with either. We stayed at Pirateland but toured Lakeland and Ocean Lakes. All were nice and had their differences. Piratelands pool includes a lazy river which was nice. Ocean Lakes had some concrete sites and were all pull-through which is nice too.

If you have any other questions just let me know. We drove straight through (16 hours) and we plan to return next summer as well.


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> We also live in MI and made our first family trip to Myrtle Beach a couple weeks ago for 8 days. We really had a good time. We were also deciding on VB or MB. I dont think you can go wrong with either. We stayed at Pirateland but toured Lakeland and Ocean Lakes. All were nice and had their differences. Piratelands pool includes a lazy river which was nice. Ocean Lakes had some concrete sites and were all pull-through which is nice too.
> 
> If you have any other questions just let me know. We drove straight through (16 hours) and we plan to return next summer as well.


Thank you for the information. A few initial questions:

1. How old are your kids and was the ocean "swimmable"?
2. When you return next year, which campground will you go to?
3. Any special likes or dislikes about Pirateland Vs the others you mentioned?


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

1. Our kids are 1, 3 and 5. (see signature







) we were also with friends that are in their mid-20s'.
2. We would consider Pirateland again, maybe try Ocean lakes or Lakeland.
3. Yes there were a lot of people in the ocean, between rip-tide and jellyfish warnings. (we were told due to the hurricanes) actually even during the warnings, there was a good amount of people in the water.

Pirateland and Ocean Lakes certainly have some differences while we found Lakeland to fit nicely in between in comparison as described below. 
- All have some wooded sites....we liked this as it was really hot in the sun and being in it all-day with our young ones would have been too much.
- Ocean Lakes sites are all pull-through and some have large concrete pads.
- Pirateland has a lazy river. we all really liked this. something more than just being in a pool.
- Ocean Lakes has shower poles when returning from the beach....nice and something that we think Pirateland really needs.
- Ocean Lakes looked a little more "up-scale" I suppose.
- Pirateland had FAR LESS golfcarts driving around
- Pirateland had FAR LESS people in the pool. (this would be the biggest reason we would return. Ocean Lakes pool was PACKED.

We were there Aug 22-29. The schools started there and the season was ending. IM not sure how things compare during the dead of summer.

Any other questions don't hesitate to ask or PM me.


----------



## ZHB (Mar 17, 2009)

Having lived in Virginia Beach and visited Myrtle Beach, I'd pick MB as my camping vacation destination. MB has more camping options as oppose to VB. We camped at MB state park this past August. Next year we will switch to Ocean Lakes as it has more options for our children aged 9 and 10. The teenagers appear to like to "cruise the strip," as it called @ Ocean Lakes. Ocean Lakes has a lot of activity but appears to settle down around 11 pm.


----------



## Blaque (May 14, 2009)

We've been to both beaches numerous times but now that our kids are of age (9 and 10) to keep up on the bicycles we go to VB more often. VB is a bike riders heaven as we ride EVERYWHERE. Motoworld, Ocean Breeze waterpark, the beach , the strip you name it. We stayed at KOA once and it was OK but once we discovered holiday travel park across the street, KOA was forgotten. HTP's premium sites have got to be the best campsites on the east coast. We are already booked for next July because they book FAST! And they have a 2.5 mile bike path straight to the beach!!!!


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

We have been to ocean lake and love it !!!!!!! Which ever place, reserve it now to get the best site !!!! This year we were 5 sites from the ocean, love that and was easy to carry thing to the beach, chairs, easy-up ,coolers,toys, boogie boards plus if u have to use the bath rm it was close !!!! To me this is a big plus!!!!!!!


----------



## firemedicinstr (Apr 6, 2005)

We live about 80 miles from Virgina Beach and go there half a dozen times a year to camp, so you would expect me to recommend VB. NOPE. Myrtle Beach is the place to go in the summer with the kids for a week, IF you feel the urge to come up US 17 before you break west to go home spend a day or two in VB. We like Pirateland in MB but only because we know it and enjoy the people there.

Take Care,

MK


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Myrtle Beach. Myrtle Beach. Myrtle Beach.

Enjoyed it greatly when I was stationed near there in the military and have been a feew times since. Plenty of things to do for all ages. VB? not a fan.

Jim


----------

